#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Канаде

## Zodpa Tharchin

Друзья, кто-нибудь обладает информацией о Дхарма-Центрах и деятельности учителей тибетских традиций буддизма в Канаде?

Буду благодарен за любую информацию!

----------


## Ges

http://www.dorjedenmaling.com/

http://www.gampoabbey.org/

там подскажут больше.

----------


## Ирина

> Друзья, кто-нибудь обладает информацией о Дхарма-Центрах и деятельности учителей тибетских традиций буддизма в Канаде?
> 
> Буду благодарен за любую информацию!


наши центры:
http://www.diamondway-buddhism.org/d...&CountryID=217

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Друзья, всем спасибо, эта тема более не актуальна для меня. Закрываю.

----------

